# Idolomantis diabolica - New pics september 03



## ThorEH (Jul 19, 2007)

Yesterday they finally arrived!

Thank you very much to Daniel in Germany !

All are L2


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

They look so cute when they're small!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

COME ON I NEED SOME!!!!!


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

So do I. I don't have the money now though....


----------



## Jenn (Jul 19, 2007)

They are beautiful! Great photos.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## ThorEH (Jul 24, 2007)

A new pic today !






Still L2


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Stop making me mad!!!!! Oh no i'm turning green!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 24, 2007)

Man, those are some amazing colours


----------



## RodG (Jul 24, 2007)

Amazing photos of a fantastic mantid


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

They really are fantastic photos. Such great colouring at that age.


----------



## spawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's an awesome video of an adult feeding on youtube: Idolomantis.


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 25, 2007)

Some new pics today, now at L4


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 31, 2007)

Some new pics today






eating a fly..


----------



## joossa (Aug 31, 2007)

Stunning pictures. This species is 100% pure eye candy!


----------



## spawn (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree. Excellent pictures. I find myself pulling up this thread 9-10 times a day just because the pictures are so tantalizing.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 31, 2007)

Stunning species, wonderful pictures.

What is the lichen or mushroom like things grown on the wood stick?


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 2, 2007)

> Stunning species, wonderful pictures.What is the lichen or mushroom like things grown on the wood stick?


I'm not sure what kind it is.. it's something that grows on one of the trees in my garden. The stick is just a prop for my pictures, and not something that is in the terra which I have my Idolomantis

And whattaya know, a new pic today to


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 3, 2007)

There's such foul weather here nowadays, such it's not much more to do then to stay inside and take pictures...


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 4, 2007)

Finally some new pics of the Idolomantis..


----------



## andy hood (Nov 4, 2007)

beautifull mantid and great photos


----------



## joossa (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice pics ... thanks for sharing ... the more i see of these the more i think i want them more than the violin .... however i am not ready to give them a try yet .... Asians are test subject 1 ... hehehe


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2007)

It started to lose its color? I thought it would gain more color as it molts.


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 5, 2007)

It's blackish at L1 (after moult), and has the pink/purplish color at L2, and at the rest of the instars it has this brownish grasscoloration all the way till it's adult.. and then BOOM


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 6, 2007)

amazing work buddie.how did u do them shots with white backgrownd..what flash and is it a home made studio u use? what lighting do u use?


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> amazing work buddie.how did u do them shots with white backgrownd..what flash and is it a home made studio u use? what lighting do u use?


Thanks - amazing what can be done with only a 1:1 Nikon, and extensiontubes on some of the headshots  

The backgrounds differs, as I use both white paper, colored A3 cardboard and even a T-shirt in the background if it has the right color.

As for lighting I use a mix between a extrenal flash with a softbox, triggered wireless, natural lighting and a 200W halogenlamp. All pics is taken in my livingroom


----------

